# HP Photosmart 7550 & Error -9672



## CalvinFold (Jul 4, 2006)

Upgrade from Jaguar to Tiger and now I can't get my Photosmart 7550 set-up. Installed the latest drivers, and the OS can see the printer, but when I drill in and select it via "hp imaging connectivity" it gives "An error occurred while trying to add the select printers: Error -9672"

Tried wiping the preferences and reseting the Print Center, but didn't seem to make any difference. Also restarted twice during the whole affair.

One odd thing: "hp imaging connectivity" is showing-up twice. Before I reset the Pritn Center, the second "instance" was showing older version of the driver. After the preference deleting at resetting, the second instance is just blank (no printer shows up).

HPs web site was a bust.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

--Kevin


----------



## kylesandell (Jul 6, 2006)

You might want to contact HP: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c00277445&dlc=en&lc=en&cc=us

Also, HP printers are notorius for NOT WORKING with Mac OS. THey rarely issue updates for drivers, and these are often not very good to begin with. I would recomend seeing if you can return the printer and try an Epson or Canon model if possible. HP might also exchange the printer as well. (Check the link above. I know it is for different models, but it is the same error.)

The same error has also been reported on Deskjet 5000 series printers, and a solution is posted: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00263384&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## CalvinFold (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I went to use the contact form but it requires info I don't have...like the purchase date. I've had the printer a couple of years, so returning it isn't an option. ;-)

I looked into Epson, but unless you use them every day they are prone to nozzle blockage. Been there, done that, long, long, LONG standing issue with Epson printers. I love Epson above all others, but this particular quirk of theirs make them unsuitable for my more sporadic use.

Canon I don't like the quality...pales in comparison to Epson, and still a ways behind HP. HPs support on their graphics-quality printers (like the 7550) has not been too bad, at least no worse than I'm used to from the modern world. Though their non-standard USB printing technique has always annoyed me.

I'll try the Deskjet 500 link you sent. You know I scanned the HP site for about 45 min, searched for the error string, and never once turned-up that link. Might be because I was searching the 7550 info specifically.

Thanks again!


----------

